# I need to start jogging....But I get bored as hell.



## ArnoldsProtege (Apr 12, 2007)

Ok I really need to get my cardio up. Im at about 225 lbs , ive been eating really good and clean and I want to be around 200-210 by end of june. Ive gone out jogging a few times, and I liked it. I was dripping sweat, I felt good, and most importantly, i burned alot of calories. Lately tho, ive been so bored while jogging that I really dont want to do it. In fact, I dread it. I realize that IM the only one whos going to make me lose weight, and i really want it. I have a couple questions:

What do you guys to do make jogging, or any other form of repetitive cardio LESS boring? I listened to music once, but I didnt like the fact that i knew how long i was running for. 

Also, what are your favorite forms of cardio? I want to be doing 30+ minutes of cardio 5 times a week. What do you guys do?  Keep in mind, i dont have a gym membership. I do play baseketball whenever we get a game going and i play really hard so that is good. however, I cant get a game going every day. 

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 12, 2007)

Diet is the first solution.

Don't like jogging? Try changing your routine with shorter RI's


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 12, 2007)

I'm also not a big fan, but I suck it up.  I tend to do more interval training because it's shorter and requires more concentration.  I can't daydream about doing other things or think about how much it sucks, because I have to concentrate on running my ass off during those high intensity periods.

I have also done a lot of unorthodox style cardiovascular activity.  That is, I will do callisthenics in circuits, plyometrics, agility work, etc.  That stuff can be of very high intensity though.


----------



## vortrit (Apr 12, 2007)

I like the Jump Rope a lot.


----------



## maxpro2 (Apr 12, 2007)

I like this 5k beginner program: Training-Race Training

To make it less boring? Not too much you can do... unless you're on a treadmill right in front of a tv like they have in my gym. 

If you have any scenic trails, I find those are the best. There is one close by me that goes around a reservoir  and is 5 miles around. The motivation of finishing the run (it's kind of do or die.. if you don't keep running you will have a long ass walk around the rest of the course) as well as looking at the awesome scenery keeps me going.


----------



## ArnoldsProtege (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks for the ideas. My diet is in check, and ive already lost about 13-15 lbs from off and on cardio and my good diet. I think that im going to start jogging different routes. Never do the same way twice. Also, I do know some nice areas with a pond and lots of forest. That would be a pleasant jog  lol. Ill probly just suck it up and keep thinking about how little 30-60 minutes of cardio is and what an amazing feeling it will be to have lost the weight. a *burden* will be lifted so to speak... or maybe ill be *burning* with joy... or even *SLIM* with.... ok ill stop. Thanks dudes


----------



## JOHNYORK (Apr 12, 2007)

mp3


----------



## Dumby (Apr 12, 2007)

ArnoldsProtege said:


> Thanks for the ideas. My diet is in check, and ive already lost about 13-15 lbs from off and on cardio and my good diet. I think that im going to start jogging different routes. Never do the same way twice. Also, I do know some nice areas with a pond and lots of forest. That would be a pleasant jog  lol. Ill probly just suck it up and keep thinking about how little 30-60 minutes of cardio is and what an amazing feeling it will be to have lost the weight. a *burden* will be lifted so to speak... or maybe ill be *burning* with joy... or even *SLIM* with.... ok ill stop. Thanks dudes



Run with someone.  It helps me a lot.  We don't talk, but it helps to push me personally.  I feel a lot more comfortable knowing someone else is going through the same as me.


----------



## assassin (Apr 13, 2007)

also change the place where you run ...watching new scenes every time you run will make you less bored , try to do some other cardio , like jump rope wich is sometimes more fun ....


----------



## JonnyStead (Apr 13, 2007)

Aye - try running with someone - that breaks the boredom for me. Having said that I do just suck it up. Running on a treadmill means you can get motivation from the display on the machine which helps me.


----------



## Witchblade (Apr 13, 2007)

Biking. 

But my stationary favourite cardio program is this:

1. 10 burpees incl. push-up to chin-up.
10s rest.
2. sandbag throws over your shoulder for 25s
10s rest.
3. 10 burpees incl. push-up to chin-up.
10s rest
4. dumbell swings for 25s
10s rest
5. 10 burpees incl. push-up to chin-up.
10s rest
6. 10 backward rolls, jumping up from prone position without using your arms following into a max effort vertical jump
10s rest
7. 10 burpees incl. push-up to chin-up.
10s rest
8. sandbag throws over your shoulder for 25s

Beats me up pretty bad.


----------



## robousy (Apr 13, 2007)

elliptical trainer burns a lot of cals very quickly.


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 13, 2007)

I hate to suggest this, but here goes:

Some of the acquaintances I've made on my dorm floor smoke marijuana before going to lift weights.  The thought of doing that has never even crossed my mind, however, I wouldn't be opposed to it if I were doing 30-60 minutes of cardio mainly because my brother has done it and says that you're in your own world you kind of forget what you're doing and the hour goes by in no time.

Horrible suggestion, I know...


----------



## DontStop (Apr 13, 2007)

For me "jogging" has always been a real painin the ass. My mom used to always make me run with her and i hated it!!
The only time I enjoy it is wehen I'm on the treadmill listening to music, or in a running group...still listening to music


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 13, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> Biking.
> 
> But my stationary favourite cardio program is this:
> 
> ...



So you incorporate a push up and a chin up with a burpee for one rep?

Thats pretty fucking awesome.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 13, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> I hate to suggest this, but here goes:
> 
> Some of the acquaintances I've made on my dorm floor smoke marijuana before going to lift weights.  The thought of doing that has never even crossed my mind, however, I wouldn't be opposed to it if I were doing 30-60 minutes of cardio mainly because my brother has done it and says that you're in your own world you kind of forget what you're doing and the hour goes by in no time.
> 
> Horrible suggestion, I know...





Just be sure you don't get the munchies, run to the local fast food joint, and down a couple thousand calories.


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 13, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Just be sure you don't get the munchies, run to the local fast food joint, and down a couple thousand calories.



I rarely smoke, but if I do, when everybody else is running into the grocery store and grabbing chips and other crap, I'm usually in the health food isle grabbing a protein bar and some skim milk.  I'm such a dork.


----------



## Witchblade (Apr 13, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> So you incorporate a push up and a chin up with a burpee for one rep?
> 
> Thats pretty fucking awesome.


Yeah, it's killer, but you can use a lot of momentum from the jump and the fall.


----------



## iMan323 (Apr 13, 2007)

Get a soccer ball and chase it around


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 13, 2007)

ArnoldsProtege said:


> Ok I really need to get my cardio up. Im at about 225 lbs , ive been eating really good and clean and I want to be around 200-210 by end of june. Ive gone out jogging a few times, and I liked it. I was dripping sweat, I felt good, and most importantly, i burned alot of calories. Lately tho, ive been so bored while jogging that I really dont want to do it. In fact, I dread it. I realize that IM the only one whos going to make me lose weight, and i really want it. I have a couple questions:
> 
> What do you guys to do make jogging, or any other form of repetitive cardio LESS boring? I listened to music once, but I didnt like the fact that i knew how long i was running for.
> 
> ...





What would Arnold say about this?


YOU LACK DISCIPLINE!


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 13, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> I hate to suggest this, but here goes:
> 
> Some of the acquaintances I've made on my dorm floor smoke marijuana before going to lift weights.  The thought of doing that has never even crossed my mind, however, I wouldn't be opposed to it if I were doing 30-60 minutes of cardio mainly because my brother has done it and says that you're in your own world you kind of forget what you're doing and the hour goes by in no time.
> 
> Horrible suggestion, I know...



Actually, that's a great suggestion!!!


----------



## maxpro2 (Apr 13, 2007)

You really don't want to be putting any smoke into your lungs before cardio... stupid shit I've heard.


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 13, 2007)

MWpro said:


> You really don't want to be putting any smoke into your lungs before cardio... stupid shit I've heard.



I'm not trying to win a triathlon, I'm doing steady state cardio on a stairmaster. One little toke off the water bong isn't going to kill me. 

You telling me what I do and don't want to do is the dumbest thing _I've_ ever heard. Run along now....


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 13, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Actually, that's a great suggestion!!!



I'll be here all week


----------



## SteelCity (Apr 13, 2007)

try looking up a begnners program for a 5k or something...I get motivation from the way the programs progress week by week, also try registering for a race. Knowing that you have a race coming up, you will want to train at least 3 times a week so that you aren't wasting your money


----------



## ponyboy (Apr 14, 2007)

Ideas:

Find a local running group - any city usually has one that meets 2-3 times a week.  Gives you people to run with of varying levels and you'll improve much faster.  

If you get bored just doing steady state stuff, once a week go to a local track and do some serious intervals.  400 on/off, 200 on/off, stuff like that.  It will make you feel like puking but you won't be bored.

I find running very therapeutic - just put on the music and go anytime you want and nobody can bother you.  And your idea about mixing up routes is good too, you can really explore where you live that way.


----------



## motiv8ed (Apr 14, 2007)

Dont know where you live or what the terrain looks like, but if you have a mountain to hike, that  can be a higher int. cardio and climbing a mountain is much more entertaining. Where i live theres a mountain called camelback mountain that i used to do once a day. its like a mile and a half up and jampacked with soccermoms and wanna be strippers... daydream:   
running up it , shortest time i've done it is 28 minutes (FLEX). 

But keep the intensity up and dont let your mind wander off... But if you  _REALLY_ dont want to experience the hour of cardio, listen to an audiobook or something...


----------



## ArnoldsProtege (Apr 14, 2007)

*Thanks*

"What would Arnold say about this?


YOU LACK DISCIPLINE!"             HAHAHA that made me laugh.


  Some great ideas tossed ion there... I live in the GTA, and theres this 5k run every year in the spring. A few people I know do it, and itd feel really good if I completed that. Alot of people dont expect me to be able to run because of my size, but I play alot of soprts and the longest ive ran (i dont know about k) was an hour straight. 

  I asked my dad to start jogging with me, so that should be good. Hel motivate me to get up off the couch and run, and once ive exercised, my diet does itself. i LOEV how much i despise cookies after running for an hour.

 Funny u said, i actually used to toke up with my buddy and go workout. The intensity and focus was crazy.... but lately ive started to get really paranoid and trippy so ive renounced it. Also, my heart would be like, pounding out of my chest lol. thats scary.

 Thanks for all the advice.


----------



## Soul of Sol (Apr 15, 2007)

Try sprinting 15 60m dashes at 80% with a 40 sec RI. Then run 800 meters. It doesn't sound like much, but it will take 30 mins to do that, not to mention the explosive power you build when sprinting.

 Bike riding is always fun, I can ride a bike for hours.


----------



## MeatZatk (Apr 16, 2007)

I can't stand running either, so I started playing handball.  It just kicks my ass!  Fantastic form of cardio not to mention that you're playing a game so there's motivation to try harder.  I play at my local Elks club, dues are cheap and the guys are really nice.  I see people in their late 70's running around the court.  I know you said that you don't belong to a gym but that's just my suggestion.  Some parks have one wall courts so that would be free.


----------



## red99svt (Apr 16, 2007)

Join a gym and work out and use there cardio equipment and you will loose alot more weight and gain some muscle.


----------

